# Suzuki Dezire Spyshots



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are the actual pics of the soon to be launched Suzuki Dezire , successor to the Esteem ! Click On The pics to enlarge !

 *img227.imagevenue.com/loc10/th_90170_Dezire_I_122_10lo.jpg

 *img180.imagevenue.com/loc117/th_90584_Dezire_II_122_117lo.jpg

 *img180.imagevenue.com/loc75/th_90688_Swift_Sedan_122_75lo.jpg

Its going to be the cheapest sedan in both variants i.e Petrol & Diesel and will boast of the features sported by the super luxury SX4, it has been promised by Suzuki !

Post ur comments plz..  For me its quite rocking !

Source For The Pics :: *www.TeamBHP.com


Thnx

BlackBerry7100g. !


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

its back looks odd


----------



## gowtham (Feb 28, 2008)

They jus enlarged the higly successful swift and kept the name as desire. infact, it was even know as swift sedan at one time. it doesnt look too good, butlets c how it will turn out!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

kinda ok car


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 19, 2008)

Brand New Pics ::: 

*i28.tinypic.com/dczdrs.jpg

*i31.tinypic.com/1zd7if9.jpg

*i25.tinypic.com/2wegyoh.jpg

*i26.tinypic.com/2vjbihi.jpg

Here's The Exclusive Video ::

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OraW6LKeB_I


Official Site ::: *www.marutidzire.com/


Its all set for a March 26th launch in Delhi....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

*www.marutidzire.com/dziresong.zip
d-Zire song 

is this car a joke? 

why do all these guys are making a small car into a sedan, like Indica -> Indigo, Palio -> Petra.

i jus love the old days when a small car was a small car - for life
like the Maruti Zen. 

well atleast the big guns (merc., bmw...) are not doing that


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like the bastard offspring of a Maruti Swift and a Honda City 
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/17/24368518930bb122a07po6.jpg​


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

^ & a BMW

the tail (boot design) looks like a BMW 7's

*www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/images/bmw-7-series-4.JPG


----------



## confused!! (Mar 20, 2008)

what will be its price??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Looks like the bastard offspring of a Maruti Swift and a Honda City
> ​


lol
gud one


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 20, 2008)

It looks like a boot welded behind a Swift!
My expression is Yuck!
What is happening to this company? Why is it making cars with buly backs, first SX4 now this.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 20, 2008)

confused!! said:


> what will be its price??



Petrol Model :: Base 4.5 lacs
                    Mid VXi - 5 Lacs
                    Top End - 5.5 lacs


Diesel Model :: Base 5 lacs
                    Mid VXi - 5.75 Lacs
                    Top End - 6.25 lacs



kumarmohit said:


> It looks like a boot welded behind a Swift!
> My expression is Yuck!
> What is happening to this company? Why is it making cars with buly backs, first SX4 now this.



i don't agree with u .. SX4 is such an awesome car , it comprises of Style  + Luxury .. 

There was an article in Business Line & HT that SX4 has been selling more than Verna , Fiesta n City ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yuck, another cut and paste work, head of one, tail of another!! Maruti Suzuki has lost it, innovation is a sad excuse.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 20, 2008)

Features Included apart from those in Swift ....

The interior fabric is new
-The front grill is new
-6 spoke alloys wearing 185mm tyres. Alloys are 14inchers
-Chrome lip on boot. Looks nice
-New rear seats give 60mm more shoulder space
-15mm more head room at rear
-Central arm rest for rear seat
-The placement of new music system is very good. There is a remote for rear passengers
-Steering is height adjustable now
-Audio controls on the steering wheel
-Power and Output figs remain same. Only the ECU has been remapped a little

Source :: *www.indiabike.blogspot.com/


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 20, 2008)

cr@ppy car


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 24, 2008)

It's not so bad, @7100g-You on Team-bhp too?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 24, 2008)

the looks is just one aspect of any car.
what about its performance?
will keep my options open till i see its performance.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 24, 2008)

yukk this design makes me vomit 



_


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

^ +1

Indica............Indigo (the most ugly car I've ever seen)

Swift..............Dzire

They are thinking that this car will sell because of the swift-like design but it won't.........

*Edit: See the concept model of the forthcoming A-star from Maruti Suzuki: *www.vicky.in/straightfrmtheheart/maruti-suzuki-a-star-concept-pictorial-preview/*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

^that way the companies save HUGE amont of money as they use same *platform*, so that also translates into cheaper car price. (less R&D work)

if only they designed it better.

the new Honda City is like Indigo.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2008)

yup, it looks like a pre***nt swift
but at rear


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^that way the companies save HUGE amont of money as they use same platform, so that also translates into cheaper car price. (less R&D work)
> 
> if only they designed it better.
> 
> the new Honda City is like Indigo.


^^ I know that they save a huge amount of money but then what if the car doesn't sell? Again the value of the saved money comes down to *zero.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

didnt Indigo sell?


Indian market = cheap + big fuel efficiency, no need of design/style, engine refinement , absolutely no need of quality  

Indigo is cheap & gives somewhat better fuel eff., thats why it sells.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2008)

+1 very true
also the fact dat its from the house of maruti nd zen wud boost the sales.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 24, 2008)

teknoPhobia said:


> It's not so bad, @7100g-You on Team-bhp too?



yeah buddy...u can find me on most of the forums by the name of BlackBerry7100g... 

Personally , i lykd the Dzire very much .... for all the critics , haven't u seen the features which i have mentioned , i m sure no car wud be able to provide them in this price range ...the petrol top model is priced @ 5.5 Lacs only ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^ +1
> 
> Indica............Indigo (the most ugly car I've ever seen)
> 
> ...


lol oddly I own Indigo 

but I like Indigo's design... its better than this swift mashup 



_


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> didnt Indigo sell?
> 
> 
> Indian market = cheap + big fuel efficiency, no need of design/style, engine refinement , absolutely no need of quality
> ...



i agree wid u for this too some extent... 



DigitalDude said:


> lol oddly I own Indigo
> 
> but I like Indigo's design... its better than this swift mashup
> 
> ...



Don't worry buddy , indigo is a nice car .. its sale stats hold a testimonial to this fact...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 25, 2008)

^ it was the best ...


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 26, 2008)

ax3 said:


> yucks .... only M800 was better .....



+1 for M800. I will also put Alto in the same league. It is the most widely sold car in India.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 26, 2008)

Dzire Has Been Officially Launched Today :: Check All the features , pricing , 360 degree views @ *www.marutidzire.com


----------



## praka123 (Mar 26, 2008)

^it was!now alto will be the highest selling car in India.

btw,I still have my 800


----------

